

Helvetica Monospaced - tcdent
http://www.linotype.com/en/1824-31635/helveticamonospaced.html

======
grobolom
Pretty awesome! Not something I'd be using in CSS, but certainly cool for an
editor.

Time to see how it stacks up against some other Monos for code readability...

